# Streams verwenden



## manuche (1. Feb 2008)

Hallo!
In meinem Servermodel schicke ich die Daten über Objectstreams was auch eigentlich kein Problem ist! Nun habe ich eine Passwortabfrage davor gesetzt, die mit einem einfachen InputStreamReader umgesetzt ist...
Kann ich nun sowohl den normalen InputStreamReader als auch den ObjectInputStream parallel laufen lassen? Denn wenn ich den InputStreamReader mit close() schliesse wird ja die Socketverbindung getrennt.
Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Socketverbindung aufrecht zu halten?
Wäre evtl ganz gut zu wissen, da ich mir überlege, in einem externen Thread den Ping zu berechnen. (was ich mir allerdings abschminken kann wenn man streams nicht parallel laufen lassen kann ^^)
Danke schonmal für die Nachhilfe 
mfG


----------



## tuxedo (1. Feb 2008)

???? Du kannst zwar von einem Stream (InputStream) weitere (ObjectInputStream) ableiten, aber du solltest sie dennoch sequentiell benutzen und möglichst nix mit "BufferedXyz" verwenden. Denn sonst gerät alles durcheinander und es hagelt Exceptions.

Würde aber versuchen alles auf einen Nenner zu bringen. Damit ersparst du dir ne Menge ärger. 

- Alex


----------



## manuche (1. Feb 2008)

Also die Streams nach der Passwort abfrage schließen und danch für den Serververlauf die Objectsstreams starten...
Nur wie kann ich die Socketverbindung aufrecht erhalten? Geht das? Oder muss ich nach dem close zwangsläufig "reconnecten"?


----------



## tuxedo (1. Feb 2008)

Ich hab nix von schließen gesagt ...

Das was du brauchst ist ein "Protokoll" das mit Passwörtern und sonstigen Daten auf einer Stream-Verbindung umgehen kann. Aber dazu gibt's keine Musterlösung.

- Alex


----------

